
Harvard cracks DNA storage, crams 700 terabytes of data into a single gram - vinnyglennon
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/134672-harvard-cracks-dna-storage-crams-700-terabytes-of-data-into-a-single-gram#.VickUDCd878
======
cjbprime
This is from 2012.

